# Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?



## albifisch (26. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,#h
wer hier im Forum besitzt ein Linder Catch, oder kennt jemand der solch ein Boot sein Eigen nennt ?

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## albifisch (28. September 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Ohh, niemand ???#c


----------



## polarangler (29. September 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Ich hab ein Linder aber kein Catch was magst du den wissen. Ist es speziell zu diesem Modell oder generell zu Linder Booten?


----------



## Janni77 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Mein Kumpel hat das 445er Catch. 
Was möchtest Du wissen ?


----------



## albifisch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Super:vik:es gibt doch noch Linder Catch Fans.#6
Ja es ist speziell dieses Modell was mich interessiert, im Winter bzw. nächstes Frühjahr werde ich mir so ein Boot kaufen.
Mit 30 PS Suzuki. Wie lässt es sich trailern , was würdet ihr fürn Trailermodell empfehlen. Das Boot soll kein Wasserlieger werden.
Es gibt von Linder viel Zubehör für das Boot, was würdet ihr mir unbedingt raten. Die Sitze auf jeden Fall , die sind ja nicht in der Grundausstattung vorhanden. 
Was hat dein Kumpel denn für ein Modell ? Das ältere ab Bj.2011,
oder das neue modifizierte Modell von 2014 ?

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## Janni77 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Trailern lässt sich das Boot bedingt durch den geringen Tiefgang super. 
Als Trailer halt einfach nen Handelsüblichen um die 5m Trailer. 
Ne vernünftige hintere Kielrolle ( Selbstzentrierend macht es einfacher) , dazu   die passenden Langauflagen und gut ist das ganze. 
Zubehörtechnisch wüsste ich jetzt nicht was man bei Linder dazu ordern sollte was beim Boot nicht schon dabei wäre! Die Stühle würde ich nicht haben wollen. Die Stuhlaufnahmen im Boot sind genormt und erlauben es wesentlich schöneres zu montieren als die Linder Stühle.


----------



## polarangler (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Schau mal bei Blocket rein momentan ist ein voll ausgeruestes 445 von 2013 mit Mercury motor und Trailer drin fuer einen ganz gängigen Preis wie ich finde. Da du eh in Schweden kaufen willst event. ne Ueberlegung wert.


----------



## albifisch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten,
was den Trailer betrifft würde ich schon gerne ein Kipptrailer bevorzugen , denn unsere Trailerstellen hier an der Elbe sind nicht besonders gut ausgebaut.
Man sagt ja ein guter Trailer ist ein Trailer wo das Boot zwischen den Rädern liegt und nicht auf den Rädern. Aber das Linder Boot hat einen ziemlich flachen Kiel, solche breiten Trailer in dieser Gewichtsklasse zu finden ist sehr schwierig. 
Was haltet ihr davon:  http://www.marlin-bootstrailer.com/marlin-bootstrailer/marlin-btk-sl-750-kg/
diese Trailer sind zwar nicht so breit , aber machen einen guten Eindruck.#6
Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## albifisch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Ja bei Blocket gibt es viele tolle Linder-Boote, das 445er mit Mercury ist aber kein Catch. Durch meine vielen Schwedenreisen konnte ich schon einige Lindermodelle testen, das 440 Fishing, das Sportsman 400, das Linder Catch als Tiller-Version. Sicherlich sind alle Linderboote von sehr guter Qualität. Aber in erster Linie kommt es auf den Einsatzbereich bzw. die Gewässer an wo man das Boot nutzen möchte.
Da ich auch sehr gerne Vertikal fische, würde ich das neue Catch  Modell bevorzugen. Dort ist die Stuhlaufnahme im Heck auf der linken Seite im Gegensatz zum älteren Modell. Beim Backtrolling natürlich viel angenehmer.

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## polarangler (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Weiss jetzt nicht genau wo du geschaut hast aber in meinen Augen ist das ein Catch

http://www.blocket.se/skaraborg/Nastan_ny_Aluminiumbat_Linder_445_uttagen__13_62757587.htm?ca=1&w=3

Ich uebersetz es dir auch gern#h


----------



## Janni77 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Den Marlin gibts auch als ordentlichen 750Kg Kipper, und nicht mit dem einzelnen Deichselrohr. Hat dann ne breite von 1,85m, was aber immer noch nicht ausreicht damit das Catch mit seinen nicht so breiten 1,75m zwischen die  Räder passt. 
Beim Vertikalangeln würde ich durchdrehen wenn ich nicht mit links steuern könnte und mit rechts die Rute halten kann.


----------



## albifisch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

sorry Polarangler,
ich muss auf der falschen Seite gewesen sein.|uhoh:
Ja das ist natürlich ein Super Preis, und ist eine Überlegung wert.
Aber paar Kleinigkeiten stören mich schon. Der Trailer scheint mir etwas unterdimensioniert. Das ist das alte Catch-modell, komischerweise mit Stuhlaufnahme hinten links. Bei diesem Modell eigentlich auf der rechten Seite. Aber okay, so wünsche ich mir das. Dann würde ich schon gerne die maximale Motorleistung ausschöpfen. Das heist 30 PS. 
Aber gut, alles in allem ein interessantes Paket, wenn man bedenkt das man Linder Catch-Boote so gut wie nie auf dem Gebrauchtbootemarkt findet.#6

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## albifisch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

hallo Janni77,#h
wo hat denn dein Kumpel sein Catch gekauft ?
Und wie war denn so der Preis wenn man fragen darf ?
Und auf welchen Gewässern ist er denn so unterwegs ?
Kannst auch per PN antworten.

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## albifisch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Meinst du nicht das der 750 BTK Kipper etwas zu lang und bullig für das Catch ist ?|bigeyes

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## ulf (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*



albifisch schrieb:


> [...]
> Was haltet ihr davon:  http://www.marlin-bootstrailer.com/marlin-bootstrailer/marlin-btk-sl-750-kg/
> diese Trailer sind zwar nicht so breit , aber machen einen guten Eindruck.#6
> Gruß
> Albifisch



Hallo

Ich habe den in der 500 kg Version für mein RIB und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Das Boot liegt bei mir auf drei Kielrollen und am hinteren Ende sind rechts und linkst zwei Doppel-Rollen direkt unter dem Spiegel.
Alle Rollen sind verstellbar, sodaß sich das leicht auf die Rumpfform einstellen läßt. Seilwinde und Zugband machen auch einen sehr vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck. Das Teil ist auch weit verstellbar was die Position auf der Deichsel und die Höhe des Anschlags angeht. Die 100er Zulassung ist vollkommen problemlos gelaufen. Desswegen bei mir auch die 500kg Version, weil ich die an beiden Autos mit 100 bewegen darf :q.
Gekauft hab ich den bei der Bootskiste.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## albifisch (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Ich glaube auch bei der 750er Version kann man die 100 kmh Zulassung erwerben.


----------



## ulf (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*



albifisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch bei der 750er Version kann man die 100 kmh Zulassung erwerben.



Hallo

Ja selbstverständlich kann man das. Ich meine nur die 750er von Marlin sind alle ungebremst und dann braucht man dann ein Auto mit fast 2500kg *Leergewicht |bigeyes *um den auch mit 100 bewegen zu dürfen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Janni77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Mein Kumpel hat das Catch letztes Jahr bei Tema gekauft, inkl. nem 1000er Heku und ner 20 Suse waren das knapp 16mille . Das ist ja kein Geheimnis, da braucht man keine Pn für  
Das Catch wird zu 90% auf hiesigen Baggerseen oder Stauseen wie Eder oder Möhne genutzt. 
Das Catch wäre auf nem 750er marlin keinesfalls verloren, ich habe den 750er Marlin für mein Smartliner 150, das einzige was da " verloren" ausschaut ist der Trailer. Boot ganz vorne-, Lichtleiste 60cm weit draussen, das Boot steht mit 1,95m breite über die Kotflügel hinaus. Da würde das Catch schon ganz gut drauf passen. 
Die Marlin Trailer sind schon gut- Zulassung( auch mit 100Km/h) absolut problemlos. Super Rahmen, alles sauber verzinkt, sehr vernünftige Kabelage, durchdachte Schraubverbindungen, anehmbare Radnaben/Stützrad etc,  Der Rest ist Müll, die Seilwinde ist billigstes Zeugs, die Kielrollen/Stützrollen ebenfalls.Aber da kann man bei dem Preis ja durchaus gegenarbeiten.


----------



## albifisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Danke Janni für deine Infos,:m ja ich glaube du hast recht mit dem Trailer.
Dein Smartliner ist ja genau so lang wie das Catch, und wenn die Lichtleiste noch 60cm draußen ist, hätte ich übrigens nicht gedacht, dann ist der keinesfalls zu lang. Und da ich viel unterwegs sein werde, da kein Wasserlieger, ist die Straßenlage  bei 1,85 m breite natürlich auch viel angenehmer.
Aber ``n 1000er Heku|bigeyes ? Das Catch mit alles drum und dran hat vielleicht 500 kg höchstens 600kg . Na gut vielleicht will er sich ja noch vergrößern .
Und mit Tema meinst du bestimmt Tema- Marin in Recklinghausen  ?
Frag doch dein Kumpel bitte mal ob er auch ein Bugmotor am Catch hat, würde sich ja anbieten, da schon vorbereitet. Und wenn ja, ob er ihn selber installiert hat ?

Gruß
Albifisch |wavey:


----------



## Janni77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Also ich hab den 750er Marlin BTL. Rahmenlänge 6m. Mit Deichselüberstand etc. passt da nen 4,50er Boot gut drauf. 
Mein Kumpel hat den Powerdrive aufm Bug. 
Das Gewicht täuscht sehr schnell ! Das Catch hat ab Werk 230 Kilo . Mein Smartliner ab Werk ebenfalls 230kg. ,meine originalen Sitzbänke habe ich rausgeschmissen und das Boot in Alu ausgebaut. Mit allem drum und dran, also Angelfertig mit Batterien , E-Motoren, Köderboxen, Zubehör ,wiegt mein Boot inkl. Trailer 745kg. Also null Reserve !! 
Richtig, Tema-marine war gemeint.


----------



## allegoric (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Die Linderboote, sind toll keine Frage. Die sind super verarbeitet und da gibt es nichts zu meckern! Ich habe mir auch alle mal genauer angeschaut und würde dort ohne Zedern zuschlagen, wenn das Geld nicht häufig die entscheidende Rolle spielen würde. 
Aus dem Grund heraus habe ich nach Alternativen gesucht und bin bei Kimple Booten hängen geblieben und bin mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden, was Preis / Leistung anbelangt. Ich habe mir auf der Taiwanesischen Seite eines ausgesucht und das bei Waterworld importieren und die CE Erklärung machen lassen. Wäre meine Garage größer, wäre es das Adventure 450 SC geworden (~5k€), was dem Linder Catch 445 sehr ähnlich ist. Wäre eine größere Garage und noch mehr Geld drin gewesen,  wäre ich bei den Bayfisher'n / Coastrider'n gelandet, was alles wirklich vernünftige Boote sind und erwachsen daherkommen.
Qualitativ vergleichbar sind die Kimple Boote mit den "Marine" Booten. Wobei ich die Kimples sogar noch hochwertiger empfand. Für mich war der entscheidende Grund die Breite des Bootes, welches bei meinem mit 1,73m bei 4,10m Länge doch beachtlich breiter ist als das eines vergleichbaren Marine Bootes. Und die Marine haben so einen komischen Stöpsel, was mir gar nicht gefiel.


----------



## albifisch (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Kimple-Boote|bigeyes, noch nie was von gehört.
Habe gerade gegooglt. Auf den ersten Blick ganz okay. 
Die Hersteller haben doch sehr von Linder abgeschaut, selbst das Logo hat die Linderform. Wo werden die eigentlich hergestellt ?
Du erwähntest Taiwan ?
Wie sieht es mit der Qualität und Verarbeitung aus ?

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## Janni77 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Qualität und Verarbeitung ist easy zu erklären: wer ernsthaft drüber nachdenkt oder nachgedacht hat sich nen Catch zu holen denkt nicht weiter drüber nach!  |rolleyes


----------



## allegoric (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Vergleichbar mit diesem Boot hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh87sRSdzU8

Das ist nahezu das selbe wie (gleicher Rumpf): http://www.kimple.com.tw/show-cpjs.asp?ClassID=13&ID=18


----------



## albifisch (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Ja okay, jeder muß natürlich für sich selber entscheiden was für ihn das Richtige ist.#6 Ich akzeptiere und respektiere deinen Kauf .
Ich würde mir auch nicht anmaßen mir  ein Urteil über die Kimple-Boote zu bilden,weil ich sie ganz einfach nicht kenne. 
Du mußt selber deine Erfahrungen sammeln mit diesem Boot, und vielleicht können wir uns dann in 5, 6, oder 7 Jahren noch mal austauschen, ob deine Erwartungen erfüllt worden oder nicht.

Was mich betrifft, ich investiere lieber mehr in ein Produkt was ich kenne, und was sich schon mehrere Jahrzehnte auf dem Markt bewährt hat. Aber vielleicht liegts ja auch an meinem Patriotismus, als eingefleischter Schwedenfan unbedingt schwedisches Aluminium unterm Hintern zu haben. 

Gruß
Albifisch|wavey:


----------



## allegoric (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Ja, ich verstehe das ,was du meinst! Sehe ich in vielen Bereichen genauso. Für mich gab es aber kein Linder Boot in <4,3m Meter und Kat C, daher habe ich den Kauf aus dem Kopf  geschlagen (und bin mit meinem jetzigen Kauf nicht minder zufrieden).


----------



## albifisch (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Na denn viel Spaß mit deinem Boot.:m

Gruß
Albifisch#h


----------



## albifisch (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Janni, frag doch mal dein Kumpel welche Schaftlänge er bei seinem Powerdrive verbaut hat.
Ich habe mir einen Terrova ausgeguckt, aber den gibts dort nur in 115 cm oder 152 cm Schaft.

Gruß
Albifisch#h


----------



## Janni77 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Mein Kumpel hat den Langschaft. Beim kurzen ist es seeeeehr knapp den Motor immer ausreichend tief im Wasser zu haben


----------



## albifisch (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder Catch ?*

Es gibt auch 1,37 Schaftlänge.
Bei der längsten Version von 1,52 m habe ich so meine Bedenken das der Motor im eingeklappten  Zustand die Bordwand zu weit überragt.

Gruß
Albifisch


----------

